# Wuhan new railway station



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Renderings of Wuhan new railway station, designed by both the fourth survey and design institute of China railways and AREP France 
The project is scheduled to start later this month and will be completed by the end of 2008.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

OMG! The interior is amazing! A must built!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, that looks really great. Is this in the city centre or in the suburbs? It seems like it's in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

最高！


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Vapour said:


> 最高！


你是日本人，为什么你打的汉字是简体汉字?好奇怪哟。


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> 你是日本人，为什么你打的汉字是简体汉字?好奇怪哟。


日本有自己的簡化漢字，比如日文裏“中國”就是簡化的“中国”，“高”也是簡化字，這說明中國的簡化字是有歷史和根據的。
Anyways, are they going to build China from a poor country to some alien planet?


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

This one is amazing! But looks like it's an open air railway station. How can they resolve the AC problem? in Summer, Wuhan is one of the hottest cities in China.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

'最高(さいこう)' means highest or maximum in Japanese


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Only two years of construction for that station?? Thats pretty impressive


----------



## MOTA (May 18, 2006)

:runaway: I have no words!!!!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Somebody has been reading some Isaac Asimov's books :master:


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

cyberjaya said:


> This one is amazing! But looks like it's an open air railway station. How can they resolve the AC problem? in Summer, Wuhan is one of the hottest cities in China.


donot worry it is not an open air railway station. there is a big piece of glass.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

null said:


> '最高(さいこう)' means highest or maximum in Japanese


Yeah, I meant this is the best railway station (render) I've ever seen.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm speechless. :eek2:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Even with the glass think about the amount of energy needed to cool down this station the area is so huge, and wouldn't the hot temperature release from the trains disrupt the air inside the terminal since its all open in the inside?


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

Wuhan is set to become a new transportation hub of China. The new railway station is designed for high speed trains.


----------



## Ebek21 (Jun 13, 2007)

Any progress now ?


----------



## himbaman (Feb 18, 2007)

now they even started copying Calatrava!


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Where is calatrava ?


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Calatrava is a Spanish architect.


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks like the Calatrava station in Liege (Belgium):










This station (Gare TGV de l'aéroport de Lyon Saint Exupéry) is also from Calatrava:


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

YelloPerilo said:


> Calatrava is a Spanish architect.


oh thanx


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

himbaman said:


> now they even started copying Calatrava!


It hardly resembles one. I guess what ever China does and built these days are nothing but copies to you people. Just for your info this project wasn't developed by the Chinese alone.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

It seems like people nowadays don't even know the difference between a copy and slight similarity.

Well that is just his opinion, don't let that ruin this beautiful thread.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Shouldn't this thread be posted in the railway section?


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

omg so nice!!!!


----------



## dodge321 (Sep 5, 2007)

Every provincial capital in China needs a railway station like this one!


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Every city with more than 500.000 people in China needs to be connected by rail and of course should have a great station as well!


----------



## parker941 (Aug 14, 2006)

i am glad to see this happening in wuhan, and will be more than glad to take a train to wuhan, using this new station when next time i come back to wuhan.


----------



## amirtaheri (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm in Wuhan now and I can't tell you how much a new station is needed here. Hankou's railway station is an ugly, monolithic, architectural horror house. Wuchang's which is quite new, looks like a huge Ming Dynasty fortress. Both however, are quite small and ill equipped to deal with the masses of people that use the railways on a regular basis. Yes, they'd act great as a supplemental station, but Wuhan really needs a single huge, airport sized central terminus.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I know the Wuchang Station is located south/east of the Yangtze River, but I don't know where in Wuhan the new railway station is located.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The new railway station in Wuhan is actually to the east of the city.


----------

